# Oh Horror of Horrors! Look what my dog, Loudo Just did!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

There just aren't words! He never has gone near this before....I heard this crunch noise under my stool...then lifted it up to find....:hair









My consolation is that I have a spare packed away thank goodness but...groan..Now I have to find it. I am in the middle of fleecy work and my hands....don't wanna stop....oh dear......

Now where is that duct tape? LOL


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I admit that I did in fact laugh out loud when I saw this picture in the other thread. 
Nothing personal. 

I am considering getting a new puppy this spring myself, 
and it is stuff like this which makes me hesitant. 

Puppies are so much work!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

oh nooooo ... bad puppy !!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Kasota said:


> Oh, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Oh yes and it can't even be taped, he ate half of one side of the one end...oh brother. 



gone-a-milkin said:


> I admit that I did in fact laugh out loud when I saw this picture in the other thread.
> Nothing personal.
> 
> I am considering getting a new puppy this spring myself,
> ...


Loudo was a great puppy, the only thing he chewed up was one computer cord of my hubby's. It was replaceable and he drove out and got another one. I just have to go searching for my spare spindle...

He is no puppy at 4 years old so my beloved Loudo has no excuse..he was a bad boy because hubby did not take him with him to go bye bye like the other two dogs. They have feelings and I saw him sulking... he usually will only chew up a pencil or pen if it is it on the ground..he actually took this off my stool! I had to post this on the other thread because they wanted folks to post the worst thing your dog every chewed up...gee, in the middle of my working with it??? I have to go looking through my craft bins because...I do have another one I have not used yet as it is larger. I will get to practice on that one. I had just wound up my 6th skein of yarn...that sneaky little critter!

Oh GAM, I have you to thank for inspiring me with pictures of your yarn and projects to begin with! That is how I went to look for a spindle, took the plunge and got the fleece from Katie and then it went on from there! Thank you so much for being so wonderful! It was due to you sharing your pics and knowledge on here that I began my wool obsession........I wanted to make yarn like yours! That may not be the case yet..but I am working on it! The sweater you made was simply beautiful and your Mohair booties were awesome~!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This is the 4 year old Puppy, Loudo....He loves to be near me when I work with my wool and yarns....I didn't realize he was coveting my Spindle as a chew toy...:hair


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aww, Thanks so much for saying that. :grouphug:

I haven't felt too perky in recent months,
been pretty devastated by loss that I still cant really talk about.
I am feeling a bit stronger now though,
and am hoping to feel more inspired to share again.

The fiber arts have kept me well so far.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Alas we love them no matter what. 

Trying to watch a movie:








Trying to warp the loom:








Trying to have company over...(note 1 of 2 Boston Terrorists with Guinness)








But then they do something amazing again. This is 210lbs of doberman tending a hypothermic lamb. 








Frank has done well thanks to their TLC:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Aww, Thanks so much for saying that. :grouphug:
> 
> I haven't felt too perky in recent months,
> been pretty devastated by loss that I still cant really talk about.
> ...


I hope you will continue to feel stronger, loss in one's life never gets easier. Big hugs to you GAM. I meant what I said you truly inspired me! There have been some tough times in my life since I came on here, none of which I posted. This site and the community here got me through! Watching my Grandpa sheer sheep at 5 years old left a deep impression. I wish times were simpler but I can always counter those thoughts with the handwork I embrace.  My Grandma wore bonnets like a pioneer, aprons she sewed herself and Grandpa wore night gowns and caps...I may be 51 now yet I remember things from further back because my Grandparents never forgot the times they were raised in...I loved spending time with them. They would be tickled to see what I do now. 

Here she is...my big spare which is much heavier..gosh now to practice on this one...gulp...

Ok Loudo is forgiven....He is so very cute.....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Trying to spin

(He loves treadle scritches)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've had many fiber tools eaten by cats and dogs. Not to mention yarn that has been unraveled around and through the house and also destroyed.

Romy I was thinking maybe this was a good excuse for you to go and buy another spindle . Spindles can be like wheels, lots less expensive, but pretty and easy to display. I'm glad you have a spare. I don't, can't get made at my animals when they do something like this. It's my fault for leaving it where it is easy prey for them. Now I do have a spinning wheel that I obviously cannot put up and out of the way. My beloved Belu ate, not just chewed, the part of the treadle that attaches to the footman :hair. Thankfully it appears to be just a dowel but I need to figure out what type of wood so I can try to match it.

Chalk it up to experience.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> I've had many fiber tools eaten by cats and dogs. Not to mention yarn that has been unraveled around and through the house and also destroyed.
> 
> Romy I was thinking maybe this was a good excuse for you to go and buy another spindle . Spindles can be like ss expensive, but pretty and easy to display. I'm glad you have a spare. I don't, can't get made at my animals when they do something like this. It's my fault for leaving it where it is easy prey for them. Now I do have a spinning wheel that I obviously cannot put up and out of the way. My beloved Belu ate, not just chewed, the part of the treadle that attaches to the footman :hair. Thankfully it appears to be just a dowel but I need to figure out what type of wood so I can try to match it.
> 
> Chalk it up to experience.


You are absolutely right I'm going to have to buy another one. The small one was ideal for the light shorter fiber I am spinning from the Icelandic. There are longer locks as well but the heavier spindle I have to maneuver more carefully. I am so sorry about your spinning wheel dowel. I am keeping the other spindle up on the dresser.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would highly recommend and of the spindles that Golding makes http://www.dropspindle.info/ringspindles. There is a bunch of information about spindles on this site. Don't let the price scare you either, they are so worth every penny.


----------

